# Most under-rated Line of Habanos....



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Im asking this question because myself and a few other Gorillas have expressed the desire to expand outside of the 'circle of brands' some of us (aghm, me) fall in to. For me its the big names, the names that GC or Altadis have brought in to the NC market that im trying to stay away from.

Simplisctly put, it seems to be the brands that go by one gentlemans name i.e. Jose Piedra, Por Larranaga and of course others (Troya, Flor de Rafael Gonz.) that i often avoid (for no good reason) (though you know i have some RASS based on your raves  )

so whats the best 'little guy' line of smokes out there???

:al


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

I definitely don't have the experience in this area to answer about the "little guys", but in my experience the Hoyo Petite robustos don't get enough street cred - My experiences with these lil' guys has been AWESOME.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Haven't tried nearly enough, but so far: QdO, RG, PL, SCdlH...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

If we are talking about complet lines it is either the Dips or the Juan Lopez.

Also the Robanias. These three if you search you can good deals. Not so much a frenzy for them as the Cohibas,Montes and Partagas !


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Agree on V.R. and J Lopez
Also ERDM doesn't get the attention it deserves, and Por Larranaga is a big winner too.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

There are so many gems out there. Looking for 'em & trying 'em is half the fun.

Even the Guantanamera Cristale has its fine moments when you're in the mood for one.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

In the Churchill size:
- Ramon Allones Gigantes: A great cigar that many don't usually talk about. What a flavor.............yummy!

In the Robusto/ Hermoso/ Corona Gorda:
- Raphael Gonzales Corona Extra: A very unique blend (similar to SP Belis), and wonderful cigar.

Mareva: H. Upmann Corona Major- a great little cigar for a great price!


Enjoy, 

ATL


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Vegas Robaina
Saint Louis Rey
Ramon Allones


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

1) fonseca 
2) cuaba
3) sancho panza
4) ERDM 

bruce


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

broozer said:


> 1) fonseca
> 2) cuaba
> 3) sancho panza
> 4) ERDM
> ...


same broozer from c-wise?
welcome to clubstogie, even if it's not. glad to have you.


----------



## The Master (Dec 26, 2004)

In my opinion the most underrated line of Cuban cigars is the Sancho Panza. The Beli's, Molinos, Sancho Sancho's,Corona Gigantes and Non Plus are all world class smokes and can be found with some decent age.


----------



## Doc (Feb 25, 2005)

Vegas Robaina Famosos are to die for. Pure in your face power and definitely easier to find with age as campared to a D#4 or the like.



Doc


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

SP Beli's
VR Famoso
JL#2

Not too much publicity but worth it IMO.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gotta agree with the Sancho Panza Belis....nice smoke young, great smoke with some age.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> same broozer from c-wise?


yes sir, 'tis me. 

bruce


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

La Gloria Cubana has to be the most under-rated line of Habanos. It's one of the only lines that are only hand made too. I think many Habanos fans like heavy hitting, flavorful smokes, and the more delicate ones slip the radar completely. LGC's are a great smoke an incredibly packaged.

Similar sore ERDM and Qd'O's.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

ToddziLLa said:


> Vegas Robaina
> Saint Louis Rey
> Ramon Allones


 Thats my top 3 underated as well. I would also add Sancho Panza.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't see SP or Fonseca get the love they deserve. Both are favorites and regular staples in my humidor.

As for PLs, they are amazing smokes (the PCs especially) and I don't believe them to be 'under the radar' any more - they are high on most people's list and actually command a higher price due to that. 

QdO's never really did it for me. I've got 1/2 a box of coronas that I'm sitting on to see how they come around.

I personally don't think of the RA or VR lines as being under-rated as I hear about them all the time and almost put them in the same category as RyJ, Partagas, etc in terms of popularity. Maybe it is because the boards I hang out on most of the time. They are regulars in everybody's humidors.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I agree with the 'T' - hard to call RA or VR underrated.

I think the most underrated and under-discussed (after all PL is a board-hound favorite, no?) are the LGC and SP lines. as someone said before, a SP beli with a few years on it is a marvelous cigar, and the price is definitely right.

On a side note: for some reason, I have never had a RyJ I liked. For me, this is the one brand I just refuse to buy. blech. Other than that, I think every single hand-made line has some winners in it and I stock something from just about all of them (except Vegueros, of course - and they don't count, do they?)


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> I agree with the 'T' - hard to call RA or VR underrated.
> 
> I think the most underrated and under-discussed (after all PL is a board-hound favorite, no?) are the LGC and SP lines. as someone said before, a SP beli with a few years on it is a marvelous cigar, and the price is definitely right.
> 
> On a side note: for some reason, I have never had a RyJ I liked. For me, this is the one brand I just refuse to buy. blech. Other than that, I think every single hand-made line has some winners in it and I stock something from just about all of them (except Vegueros, of course - and they don't count, do they?)


I don't agree. People may talk about them on the boards but they represent a very small amount of sales compared to Montecristo or Romeo, etc. Therefore they are still under the radar to me. I also think SLR is still somewhat under the radar. It's pretty well known that RA age very well. Not too many people talk about VR aging potential since it's a relatively new brand still, but i think they will be very sought after cigars 5,10, even 20 years down the road.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

*Saint Luis Rey* _I'm really enjoying these more and more_

*La Gloria Cubana * _Top notch cigars that are rarely,if ever,discussed_

*Sancho Panza* _vastly underrated and seldom receive their just due_

*Juan Lopez* _love their style_

*Diplomaticos* _Love the #2's and the #4's_

jmvho...


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Fredster said:


> I don't agree. People may talk about them on the boards but they represent a very small amount of sales compared to Montecristo or Romeo, etc. Therefore they are still under the radar to me. I also think SLR is still somewhat under the radar. It's pretty well known that RA age very well. Not too many people talk about VR aging potential since it's a relatively new brand still, but i think they will be very sought after cigars 5,10, even 20 years down the road.


OK - I completely agree with this. The thing for me is that 90% of the information on cuban cigars I have taken in came from onine forums, so i think that skews my perspective. From the online discussion standpoint, i think VR and RA are in the big boys, but your point is well taken.

Other than the 'big 5', VR and RA are undoubtedly the most underrated to me as well. After those, SC/PL/SP/LGC would be tied for third for me.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> OK - I completely agree with this. The thing for me is that 90% of the information on cuban cigars I have taken in came from onine forums, so i think that skews my perspective. From the online discussion standpoint, i think VR and RA are in the big boys, but your point is well taken.
> 
> Other than the 'big 5', VR and RA are undoubtedly the most underrated to me as well. After those, SC/PL/SP/LGC would be tied for third for me.


 You are right, Forgot about San Cristobal! Definately under the radar too. The La Puntas are just a superb Belicosos that don't get much press. I saw the numbers a while back and Sa. Cris. was a very low percent of total Habanos sales also.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

yes, they are good, 
but, how are the new san cristobal lines smoking? does anyone know yet?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RcktS4 said:


> On a side note: for some reason, I have never had a RyJ I liked. For me, this is the one brand I just refuse to buy. blech.


You try that 85 churchill yet Raney? Matt and I both smoked one last friday, and came to nearly identical reviews. like freakin black tea.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> You try that 85 churchill yet Raney? Matt and I both smoked one last friday, and came to nearly identical reviews. like freakin black tea.


Nope - Haven't smoked any of the damn stuff you gave me yet - though Sean's review of the Cabinetta makes some good pints about 'waiting for the rigth time' so I may dig in sooner than later. The Churchill will probably be first to go  Black Tea, huh?

I don't know what it is about me 'n RyJ - not much experience, and probably just bad luck with them so far. But there are so many things I want to stock up on, they just get no attention from me.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Fredster said:


> You are right, Forgot about San Cristobal! Definately under the radar too. The La Puntas are just a superb Belicosos that don't get much press. I saw the numbers a while back and Sa. Cris. was a very low percent of total Habanos sales also.


Totally agree, I really dig the La Fuerzas. It's easy to get an aged box of them, they taste wonderful, and they burn like champs! I still got 2 left and are cherishing them; due to SeanGar's review I might hit one of these sooner than later!

ATL


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

How about them San Cristobals. Don't hear a whole lot about them but I think they are pretty good.


----------



## Bayern (Feb 2, 2006)

etenpenny said:


> yes, they are good,
> but, how are the new san cristobal lines smoking? does anyone know yet?


I smoke a lot of these.....they're my favorite "line" of ISOM. I've been smoking them for over 5 years and they have remained consistent over the years. I have not smoked any dated 2005 however. Unfortunitly i have heard from a gorrila friend and my local tabaconist that they think these have dropped off this year... probably to early to tell.

This is a great post and I find many of the comments right on. I have the tendency to smoke a lot of the "under-rated" lines since I have easy access to them.

My most over rated of the "Most under-rated line of Habanos":
QdO's
Troya
Dips (due to inconsistencies, when their right .....they are great)

My #1 Under-rated line of cigar = Por Larranaga !
2) sancho panza - Classic cuban available in many formats
3) fonseca - Small line of PC's
4) Vegas Robaina - 
5) Ramon Allones - 
6) Saint Louis Rey -


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks for the continuing advice gents, i just picked up a box of RASS and Vegas Robaina Famosos :w Ill give them a week to settle down, but then its on


----------

